# New Fenix BC30 - twin xml-2 bike light



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Now this looks interesting:

















Fenixlight Limited

Things that look great:

Nice broad flood, looks like it offers quite a peripheral
comes in Nuetral white (I heard)
Remote switch
Quick release
Use your own 18650 batteries
Beam profile flattened horizontally to prevent blinding traffic
Fenix quality
$99
Great looking UI

Probable Cons:
Fenix make it hard for people to tinker with their lights, head is probably locked with locktite. Exchangeable optics would make things more interesting.

Considering fenix is a premium provider, that price point looks pretty damned impressive.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just found out this light was coming when I went on a local fenix website looking for a keychain light. I really like the look of this light and am seriously considering buying it. It's not available here yet until the 15th. I'm trying to find a real world review on it but so far my internet search hasn't found anything. If I find one I'll post it here. I'm on candlepowerfourms as well and no reviews there yet. I'm sure once it's out in the market people will be reviewing it. The feedback I've read on the CPF was positive with a number of people looking forward to this light. It will sell for $110 CDN and for the light you're getting it seems like a good price.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I checked out this light on my local Fenix website here in the lower mainland of BC. As trailblaxer295 already mentioned $110CDN for the lamp head assembly. It does look like a very good all in one system. Although I take beam photo's with a grain of salt the BC30 does look very promising, good throw and spill. If depicted accurately would make a great bar lamp without braking the bank. I couldn't find run time claims anywhere whether Fenix default battery would be their 2600Mah or 3400Mah but would estimate two+ hours using the 3400Mah's. 

As I just got two more friends of mine helmet lights for them to try night riding, this Fenix will be something I will look at for them if they do get hooked on night riding. Keep in mind,,,,, this price excludes 18650 battery's/charger. Once the smoke clears at least here in BC with tax the complete system will cost close to $200.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey trailblazer295,,,, just checked fenixutimateflashlights.com located in Abbotsford BC. The website says the BC-30 is in stock. Did find one photo where they claim 1:50 run time on the 1200 lumen setting but didn't specify what Mah battery they were using. Doubt it was the 3400Mah as that claimed run time seems to short at the 1200 lumen setting.

Only thing of concern for me until I read a review or two is how steady the mount is. With something that chunky it will take a very good mount to keep lamp head in place over rough trails.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was looking at fenixtactical which is based in the GTA, Ontario. They say it ships July 15 on their website. Ya I'm going to wait for a review in the real world how it stands up to the abuse and jarring of being on the bars. Wait and see how it works, I'm sure guys will be doing beamshots, run times etc once it hits the market. I'm watching CPF for a review on one.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

indebt said:


> I checked out this light on my local Fenix website here in the lower mainland of BC. As trailblaxer295 already mentioned $110CDN for the lamp head assembly. It does look like a very good all in one system. Although I take beam photo's with a grain of salt the BC30 does look very promising, good throw and spill. If depicted accurately would make a great bar lamp without braking the bank. I couldn't find run time claims anywhere whether Fenix default battery would be their 2600Mah or 3400Mah but would estimate two+ hours using the 3400Mah's.
> 
> As I just got two more friends of mine helmet lights for them to try night riding, this Fenix will be something I will look at for them if they do get hooked on night riding. Keep in mind,,,,, this price excludes 18650 battery's/charger. Once the smoke clears at least here in BC with tax the complete system will cost close to $200.


Depends on where you get your batteries from. 2 top of the line panasonic 3400maH batteries are around $10 each, or 2 2900mAh batteries are $12.49. Nitecore I2 Charger $13. No need to get an overpriced bike battery pack, and when the batteries fail replacements are a lot cheaper. Not that I'm advocating Banggood, they seem to get a mixed response on blf, but as en example:

18650 - Buy Cheap 18650 From Banggood


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

indebt said:


> Hey trailblazer295,,,, just checked fenixutimateflashlights.com located in Abbotsford BC. The website says the BC-30 is in stock. Did find one photo where they claim 1:50 run time on the 1200 lumen setting but didn't specify what Mah battery they were using. Doubt it was the 3400Mah as that claimed run time seems to short at the 1200 lumen setting.
> 
> I doubt run time efficiency will be a probem, fenix is a premium flashlight provider and like all premium providers, their drivers are as efficient as they come. Lum Remember this system runs of 2 batteries, not 4 like your standard bike pack. 2 bats at 1.50 minutes is almost 4 hours at 1200l off of a 4 cell bike pack.
> 
> Only thing of concern for me until I read a review or two is how steady the mount is. With something that chunky it will take a very good mount to keep lamp head in place over rough trails.


I doubt runtime efficiency would be a problem, fenix is a premium flashlight provider and like all premium providers their drivers are the same efficiency, ie as good as it gets. Remember this system runs off 2 cells, not 4 cells like your standard bike light.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

whokilledJR said:


> Depends on where you get your batteries from. 2 top of the line panasonic 3400maH batteries are around $10 each, or 2 2900mAh batteries are $12.49. Nitecore I2 Charger $13. No need to get an overpriced bike battery pack, and when the batteries fail replacements are a lot cheaper. Not that I'm advocating Banggood, they seem to get a mixed response on blf, but as en example:
> 
> 18650 - Buy Cheap 18650 From Banggood


 Yes I see where if you buy 4 battery's you get them for $41USD,,, That is the best price I've seen on these battery's so far. The last four panasonic battery's I bought from Goingear cost me $75 and that was after purchasing a very expensive flashlight. I think I know where i'll be looking next time.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

whokilledJR said:


> I doubt runtime efficiency would be a problem, fenix is a premium flashlight provider and like all premium providers their drivers are the same efficiency, ie as good as it gets. Remember this system runs off 2 cells, not 4 cells like your standard bike light.


 True enough,,, these days if your getting an honest 1200 lumens,,, anywhere in the two hour range on a two cell battery your doing pretty well. There has always been to much inconsistency with lumen claims translating in unreliable run times. However much improved over the last couple of years.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Just some personal experience... I had the BT20 and was not impressed. The quality of the components was great, and the light output was decent, but nowhere near the super-bright images Fenix provides. The outer lens is plastic, and has some small lines in it that provide the extra light close to the bike.

That extra spill was sad... in Fenix's pictures it appears as bright as the hotspot. In reality, it is barely brighter than spill. Ironically, I found the light close to the bike useless and distracting. It's too close to the bike except when crawling, and when not, I found myself having to purposefully ignore it.

The half-moon shape with bright spot just beyond in their images is also wrong. The hot spot has 360º of spill just like any other light.

Other than where the light went, I really like the interesting shape, small size, crystal green glow of the button, and the loose 18650 battery pack is much better than the chinagoods battery packs. I used the light for about a week and found it is a nice product, I just didn't care for the beam pattern, or how much Fenix touts certain attributes.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Flamingtaco would you say the BT-20 is using a plastic type optic, or a reflector with a plastic cover over the front? I'm asking because in my experience with single emitter lamp heads I never liked the reflector type lamp heads as to me they just looked like I taped a flashlight to my handle bars based on the typical beam pattern of a reflector type lamp head. For me it would be ok used on my lid as the hotspot would give good punch down the trail,, but I much prefer the optic type of lamp head; Xera/X-1 etc.

Considering Fenix is pushing this duel beam system out of their single emitter BT-20, one would hope their pictures would depict reality more closely. Am I surprised based on your experience that their photo's seem over exposed?? Not a bit!! That is why I don't like basing any decision on product solely on advertised beam photo's. The output though is very good at 875lumens if I'm remembering correctly and that puts it right up there with the best.

Maybe your eyes are like mine and have poor night vision, which is why I've gone way overboard on output. If that's the case with you,,,,,,, load up on lumens and of coarse a beam pattern you like. Cheers!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Flamingtaco said:


> Just some personal experience... I had the BT20 and was not impressed. The quality of the components was great, and the light output was decent, but nowhere near the super-bright images Fenix provides. The outer lens is plastic, and has some small lines in it that provide the extra light close to the bike.
> 
> That extra spill was sad... in Fenix's pictures it appears as bright as the hotspot. In reality, it is barely brighter than spill. Ironically, I found the light close to the bike useless and distracting. It's too close to the bike except when crawling, and when not, I found myself having to purposefully ignore it.
> 
> ...


FT, very good post. This is why it is best to not get so worked up over the beam shots ( or pre-sales marketing claims ) provided by the manufacturer.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

When it comes to beam shots they're next to useless unless seen in real life, due to different exposures, scale distortion, different environments, false advertising,.. etc. I'd consider that a given, and I should make it clear that I'm speculating in the OP, i.e "looks like". That being said Fenix don't usually exaggerate. I might get a chance to play around with one at a local fenix dealer soon, if not buying one pending on how useful I find the beam pattern.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Fenix are sending me a sample to review in the next week or so and I'll be taking some beam shots etc. It looks like a nice little light and I'll be posting my review here

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA78v_wuOkD5njGuXzPpJ_w

I agree with the guys about the beam pattern on the bt20 it's nice on the road bike but not on the mtb or helmet mounted. I actually removed the Fresnel lens and fitted a clear one and it improved the beam pattern for mountain biking.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm receiving one on Friday, and I've already got their 3400mah 18650 batteries charging. 

I'm a bit of a headlamp aficianado, and over the years I have found that the Fenix headlamps have been the best of the bunch. I'm hoping for good things from this light. I really like the concept of beam regulation, which is actually a law for bicycle lights in Germany these days. 

1200 Lumens is plenty for a bar light, for me, and I like the remote button to give a burst of 1800 lumens for whatever reason. It should come in handy, I think.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 7, 2013)

Excellent news, I was just posting on CPF about this. Guys asking about the light but no one has gotten their hands on one yet. 

What brand of batteries are you going to be using?

I could see an 1800lm sudden burst good in city traffic for attracting attention.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Excellent news, I was just posting on CPF about this. Guys asking about the light but no one has gotten their hands on one yet.
> 
> What brand of batteries are you going to be using?
> 
> I could see an 1800lm sudden burst good in city traffic for attracting attention.


I just ordered 4 3400 mah Fenix batteries and their own charger too. I figure, correctly or otherwise, that everything should work well together if it's sourced from the same brand.....but in the future, I'll definitely take heed of the other posters suggestions, and try some of the less costly brands.

I do a 22 mile urban/trail ride in San Diego about 5 nights week, and the lights, especially my 800 lumen helmet light, make me feel safer after dark than during daylight. Very hard not to see a couple thousand lumens coming at ya!

Oh, and for tail lights, I highly recommend the Origin8 60 lumen tail light. It is so bright in flashing mode that it works as a daytime running light. It's got a seat post mount that's super easy to use, which is good for me since I vary between couple of bikes for these rides. A lot of tail light for the money.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

We need pictures as soon as it arrives.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm running a Serfas Thunderbolt as my tail light, it also mounts on the seat post. It's USB recharageable. Seems plenty bright so far.



Old Ray said:


> I just ordered 4 3400 mah Fenix batteries and their own charger too. I figure, correctly or otherwise, that everything should work well together if it's sourced from the same brand.....but in the future, I'll definitely take heed of the other posters suggestions, and try some of the less costly brands.
> 
> I do a 22 mile urban/trail ride in San Diego about 5 nights week, and the lights, especially my 800 lumen helmet light, make me feel safer after dark than during daylight. Very hard not to see a couple thousand lumens coming at ya!
> 
> Oh, and for tail lights, I highly recommend the Origin8 60 lumen tail light. It is so bright in flashing mode that it works as a daytime running light. It's got a seat post mount that's super easy to use, which is good for me since I vary between couple of bikes for these rides. A lot of tail light for the money.


----------



## BlueberryMaple (Aug 1, 2014)

spankone said:


> We need pictures as soon as it arrives.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've received mine today. Here's some pictures : Fenix BC30 - Imgur

I've also did a quick video (my first ever) showing the only downside I've seen with the flashlight so far. I'll have to do more test for sure.

http://youtu.be/B8-vn0WTqGE


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

On the plug there's an oring I you need to push the plug in passed the oring on the jack. Mine holds rather well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueberryMaple (Aug 1, 2014)

spankone said:


> On the plug there's an oring I you need to push the plug in passed the oring on the jack. Mine holds rather well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh damn, good to know!
So I wasn't pushing it far enough, haha. Thanks!


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine snaps into place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueberryMaple (Aug 1, 2014)

spankone said:


> Mine snaps into place.


Mine doesn't really snap, but it's more solid then previously and shouldn't drop while riding. I'll get to test it out with use. Otherwise, I'll use something to hold it together.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

spankone said:


> On the plug there's an oring I you need to push the plug in passed the oring on the jack. Mine holds rather well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also thank you for that. I was just about to send the damn thing back! Side by side with my Cygo 800 lumen, the Cygo looks brighter, but the Fenix is more spread out. 
Still, comparing what Fenix calls 1200 lumens to what Cygo calls 800, I'd have to say the 800 is more actual light.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Knowing fenix it's under rated at 1200L. I'm living the beam pattern on the bc30 it's a great improvement on the bt20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magicstone12 (Aug 13, 2014)

Old Ray said:


> I also thank you for that. I was just about to send the damn thing back! Side by side with my Cygo 800 lumen, the Cygo looks brighter, but the Fenix is more spread out.
> Still, comparing what Fenix calls 1200 lumens to what Cygo calls 800, I'd have to say the 800 is more actual light.


Cygo 800 lumen uses Cree XM-L LED,I don't know if it is cool white LED;Fenix BC30 uses Cree XM-L2 T6 neutral white LEDs,as you know,cool white light looks much brighter than neutral white light,BC30's anti-glare design may also effect its brightness.So I suggestion you to make a comparision between or do a review,want to know more about these two products.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Thing is, the human eye perceives light poorly, a 300% increase in light would look more like a 30-40% increase, and the difference between 1200L and 800L would look the same, even side by side it would be extremely difficult to tell the difference. An 800L light would look brighter if it's more focused. Sounds like there is more light going out in the spill/peripheral which is what I prefer. I find a small increase in Lumens is usually more noticeable and appreciated over the course of a decent ride.

Do a bit of research on the net on fenix products and you'll find that fenix under-exaggerates it's lumens claims as another poster has already pointed out, unlike many non premium products on the market that do indeed have outrageous claims.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

I think it's likely that what I perceive as no significant difference between the 800 Cygo and the 1200 Fenix is indeed due to the different spectrum of light the two lights produce. 

The brighter white of the Cygo 'seems' brighter or as bright as the yellower light of the Fenix. Also, the Fenix really does diffuse the light downward, which is a big plus for riding through pedestrians and car traffic. I don't get nearly as many complaints about the Fenix light as I due about the Cygo light, which I think is a good thing. 

Overall, I like the Fenix and would recommend it for the price. 

I also mentioned that I went Fenix all the way in terms of batteries and charger.....I got 4 of their 3400 mah 18650's in anticipation of needing to change batteries in the middle of a long ride. That hasn't happened yet. The charger and the batteries so far have allowed me to ride at full high power for at least 2 hours. My night rides are usually 2:30 in length or so. 

And I really like the "burst" button. It's right next to my thumb on the bar, and I use it to give a little 'hi-beam' signal to other s on my ride. Works pretty well.


----------



## maestro_rack (Aug 27, 2011)

I just received my BC30 and have only a MagicShine MJ808E to compare with. The 808E uses an older XM-L and I've also installed the wide angle lens. Under real world conditions I can't really tell the difference between the lumen output on the BC30 vs MJ808E. Suffice to say that both on mid or high is bright enough for me doing lit road/seawall type riding and high is great for unlit trails. I'd still supplement with a helmet mount for any fast downhill trail riding.

The neutral white light is what sold me. I love how much easier it is to make out details at night. While the high temperature bluish tint of most night lights may appear brighter, it is much easier on the eyes with the neutral white.

The BC30 beam is also has much better coverage than the MJ808E with the wide angle lens. The wide angle lens is not perfect but useable but the BC30 is more than a step above in its ability to flood and throw light.

I'm currently using a neutral white Fenix HL50 headlamp on my helmet set at low. If I do any fast downhill single-track this Autumn it will probably not be bright enough but for now doing street/paved rides I'm loving neutral white.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Got mine today, charging batteries...


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Any updates?!

Been considering this light as looking to buy a "decent" light to replace my cheapo Chinese light setup the main appeal is the 18650 battery as I have a good amount of these and easy to carry spares

Posted thread here

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/trail-lights-928887.html#post11425358


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

So far, so good. Used it the last couple of days on the commuter for the ride in to work. It's stable on the bars, and the highbeam switch is kinda fun. Beam pattern (on my fence) is fairly diffuse, especially compared to my Gemini dual beam. It should make a great bar light.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's my review  and another video will be up later with the bc30 and btr20 being used in tandem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

spankone said:


> Fenix BC30 Bike Light Review - YouTube
> 
> Here's my review  and another video will be up later with the bc30 and btr20 being used in tandem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great review, been keeping an eye on your channel for the review.

Thanks  Ill be ordering soon


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheers mate.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheers spankone, the spill on this light does indeed look floody, your beam shots would suggest almost a 160-170 degree angle. Is that how it appears in the real world? If so looks like the perfect bar mount.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

Great review!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Here's some more riding footage, using the fenix brt20 and bc30 together.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys if this help I have just done a review of the Fenix BC30 see

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...twin-xm-l2-t6-review-929039.html#post11428147
Other thread on MTBR.

Great light!


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

I have a couple of 2-3 hour single track night rides on this light now, and here are a few observations:

- The remote switch is hard to keep pressed while you blast down a steep descent. You want all fingers on the grip at that point. That said, if you're running at 1200, you don't need 1800 (I used when the light was set to 500 lumens). Why oh why couldn't they have made that remote a mode changer?
- I wish there were an intermediate step down point between 1200 and 500 lumens. After seeing 1200, 500 seems like nothing. 800-900 lumens at say 3 hrs would be terrific in my opinion.
- The weak link is the battery compartment - It is tough to squeeze together with 1 hand, and the little paper clip for turning the latch is too thin and bends easily, making it a challenge to swap batteries on the trail.
- Zebralight H600w Mk II 18650 is a good helmet complement in that it's the same color, but they are both fairly floody and I may want something with slightly more depth for the helmet (to be determined).


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

The red oring in the box is thinner so the battery tray is easier to insert with that oring. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Can this light be used on a helmet?


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Might be a bit weighted for that and it doesn't have a helmet mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

